# Power requirement



## deepak_ds (Jan 4, 2013)

I have bought a GTS 450 1GB DDR5 gfx card. I haven't attached the card to my system. what would be the rating of PSU that I need to fix? I have a 450W PSU supplying power to my rig now. 
And I have a C2D 2.0Ghz processor and a 2GB DDR2 ram which I might upgrade in the very near future. I would like to know what games could give me 40-50 fraps(medium settings/1366x768) in the current config i.e.
C2D 2.0Ghz
GTS 450 GB DDR5
2GB DDR2
Specifically 
Actually I need Batman Arkham City, MOHW, Battlefield, Max Payne 3 to run smooth.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 4, 2013)

You could have bought the HD 7750 instead. 
Anyways, for GTS-450 a good 400W PSU will do. Get Corsair VS-450 for 2.2k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2013)

Why you gt 450.it is power hungry card.you should got hd 7750 at same price .hd 7750 can with any psu.for gt 450 get corsair cx430w psu


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 4, 2013)

ZEB-450W(T-SATA-PLUS) - Power Supplies - Gold Series - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals

I am using this. Will it run fine?


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

deepak_ds said:


> ZEB-450W(T-SATA-PLUS) - Power Supplies - Gold Series - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals
> 
> I am using this. Will it run fine?



It may, it may not. Nothing can be said about el cheapo PSUs. Better get a CX430V2 @2.7k


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

OP - that PSu is good for ~65W ( gfx card without the need of pci-e power adapter ) TDP gfx cards but the GTS 450 has ~105W TDP - so you better opt for a better PSU.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> OP - that PSu is good for ~65W ( gfx card without the need of pci-e power adapter ) TDP gfx cards but the GTS 450 has ~105W TDP - so you better opt for a better PSU.



thanks!! 

I might go for a processor and ram upgrade.
Processor would be a core i3 2120 
and 4GB DDR3 RAM
So suggest me a good budget PSU


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 5, 2013)

Corsair CX-430v2 for 2.5k and CX-500v2 for 3.1k are good VFM options.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your 450 W psu will do the job, but there local psu's dont supply constant or clean power and are also not very efficient at the same time. When they go bad, they tend to damage the hardware. Read the power supply blacklist thread.
I would suggest you buy a buy a good, reputed psu such as corsair cx500.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 23, 2013)

Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU

how about this?

or this?

Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

deepak_ds said:


> Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU
> 
> how about this?
> 
> ...



IDK about them, but why not buy something that we all know works and works great? get either CX430v2 (Rs.2700) or CX500v2 (Rs.3600).


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 23, 2013)

You might face problems in RMA with Seasonic. 
So, better to go for Corsair here.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 23, 2013)

ok! then i m going with Corsair CX430v2. Thanks a lot


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 25, 2013)

Corsair is good but can u give me some other alternatives? It was very funny to hear from my dealer that he didn't know about Corsair!!   
Well he might not be dealing with that brand. He sells PSUs of Coolermaster. 
Any suggestions? If they cost more than CX430V2 then I'm not going for it anyway.
And how is the platinum series of Zebronics?
I know this el-cheapo stuff can't be trusted but still?
ZEB-500W - Power Supplies - Platinum Series - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 25, 2013)

deepak_ds said:


> Corsair is good but can u give me some other alternatives? It was very funny to hear from my dealer that he didn't know about Corsair!!
> Well he might not be dealing with that brand. He sells PSUs of Coolermaster.
> Any suggestions? If they cost more than CX430V2 then I'm not going for it anyway.
> And how is the platinum series of Zebronics?
> ...



IFF Cooler master GX series is available then you may look for it.. It's not that bad


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Neither do dealers in my place know about Corsair. Only 2-3 are aware of it. 

TO get corsair products contact Aditya Infotech. They are distributors of Sapphire, FSP, Corsair, Zotac and many more. 
Check your nearest dealer here and contact 'em. Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2013)

What is the budget for the PSU?
 Also there is a better alternative available from Seasonic against CX 430 V2, *Seasonic SS400BT @ 2.64K*. Link: *www.flipkart.com/seasonic-ss400bt-...CCMS&ref=3841a842-fd30-452f-b2ea-0d87f1c1530e

Don't go by the total power. In 12V rail, which is the most important part for running higher end Graphics cards, Seasonic model provides 30A current whereas CX 430 V2 is limited to 28A. Also SS400BT is 85% efficient compared to the 80+ certification of Corsair model. Tirupati is the sole distributer of Seasonic products. Check if they are available at your locality.


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 25, 2013)

max 3k

Well if the graphics card gets insufficient power supply, then what would happen?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 25, 2013)

if the psu is of good quality, it will shut down.
if it is an el cheapo psu, it might do one of the following :
1. blow some capacitors
2. short circuit
3. pull too much voltage from the mains and fry your hardware.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

pull too much voltage?? how can it pull more than 230VAC?? 

but yeah.. point is get a good PSU. 

think of the PSU as your heart. if its all blocked up and $hit, it cant supply all the blood[current, voltage] that the body needs, and organs[components] will fail.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> pull too much voltage?? how can it pull more than 230VAC??



It is just a minor unnoticed typo...

Technically beyond a certain current the semiconductor rectifiers in PSU breakdown & allow a larger amount of current this leads excessive heating of psu itself & also for components attached to it.... hence helping you to fry out your GFX,Proccy,MobO etc..


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 26, 2013)

ohkay!!! so help me decide!

Seasonic SS400BT or Corsair CX430V2 ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

Corsair CX430v2.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

Cx430v2 +1


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 26, 2013)

decided. I'm going with Corsair.

thanks!!

Damn!! please give me a link so that I can buy it. Flipkart doesn't have it


----------



## Myth (Jan 26, 2013)

CORSAIR SMPS 430CXV2UK

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Theitdepot - Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W Power Supply (CMPSU-430CXV2)

Take this locally if you can. It will be cheaper.


----------

